

Slow Cooker + USB thermometer = Sous Vide - zan2434
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/930160738/sous-vide-wizard?ref=discovery

======
pedalpete
This is cool, but seems over complicated to me. Why not just have a
thermometer connected to the 'standby saver'. How many people have a 'standby
saver'? I've never heard of such a thing.

It may not even need to have a digital setting, a mechanical selector would
probably do fine.

